# Going for an indian tonight - what should i eat?



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I am going for an indian tonight with my husband and son and sons new girlfriend!!!

The thing is I now consider myself in training and also need to lose the weight so don't want to upset things diet wise!

I am just started to notice my abs work and also am aware when running now of the excess on my stomach area so want to lose it as soon as I can.

I go out quite often so its not a case of just enjoy it as it  is special, so the question is (finally!)

What should I order. We are having starters and main so need help on both.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2011)

eeer...its an indian Steffie?
No online menu available unfortunately.


----------



## MargB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ask for your curry to be cooked without ghee which is the oil.  Anything with coconut milk is high fat too so stay away from the Kormas.  You can ask for any curry and ask for it to be mild - it should not make a big difference to them.  Boiled rice is better than pilau and stay away from naan bread - if you have to have something like that go for chapati but even that is not brilliant.

I went out to a team meal a few years ago and did not like any of the options so put some rice, some sauce on my plate and just moved it round - no-one really noticed I was not eating!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2011)

I love Indian Marg and could eat it all, but know it is fattening. What would they make it with if not ghee? I was thinking of a mixed grill but worried it will be too dry?


----------



## MargB (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, I was thinking of the actually curries, you know sometimes you can see oil floating on the top!  That is the ghee.  For  the mixed grill then that would not apply.  It is not usually the meal itself but all the little extras, the popadoms, the dips etc.

Enjoy and don't be afraid to leave something on your plate - even though you were brought up to eat up everthing!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 30, 2011)

Probably too late now, but I'd go for some sort of tandoori fish. Not in any sauce, but just on its own. You can then add the sides as required.

Not so sure about the starters though.

Andy


----------



## gail1 (Jan 30, 2011)

wot ever you go for enjoy hunnie
gail


----------



## MargB (Jan 31, 2011)

So, what did you have then?


----------



## macast (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going out for Indian with friends tomorrow night so really interested in what you had Lucy..... also I love talking about food


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I shared a Sheesh kebab for starters.
i had a mixed grill with salad for main - no rice just salad.
I ended up sharing the grill as there was lots of similar tasting stuff.
I did have a half naan with hubby but the naan was really thin - not the normal thick stuff.
Also had 3 diet cokes.

Actually really enjoyed it and didn't feel overfull after - just about right - so I was quite good really!


----------



## MargB (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good - what was in the grill?  Was that an English option?


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 31, 2011)

No - its an indian option.
It had a whole tandoori chicken breast, a sheezh kebab, chicken tikka, chicken wings in some sort of spice, and two huge prawns in a spice - all on a bed of fried onions and peppers - was nice but too  much!


----------

